# Trouble Makers 101



## MissyAndMoonlight (Sep 1, 2015)

Hey everyone! First, let's introduce ourselves. I'm Mistletoe (or Missy) and my sister's name is Moonlight! We decided for the first post in this blog to be from the both of us, about ourselves. 

I Mistletoe am a tan and brown rabbit. I look like an overgrown wild rabbit. People always ask my owner if I am a pet or not. I am apparently going to be spayed soon (whatever that means), and am going to become a therapy bunny (whatever that is). I am super curious, happy, and always on the move. 

I Moonlight am a black and white rabbit. I used to have silver on me, but it faded as I got older. I am sometimes known as the Escape Artist, an I can get out of any harness I am put it- except for the one I currently have. I'll figure it out though.... I am a cuddle bug. I once was held for 3 hours straight by a teacher that was teaching! I'll tell that story sometime. 

If you ever want to know anything, want a story about something we mentioned told, or have a question or comment, feel free to leave a short post! We love people!!!


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Sep 2, 2015)

MISSY

After school, my owner took me and Moon to the park! Boy is it hot today! But we love going to the park. I like to play in the mulch and roll around in it. Moon likes to swing&#128522;&#128522;

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1441222097.935485.jpg


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 2, 2015)

Very cute pair!:inlove:


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Sep 4, 2015)

MOONLIGHT

It..... Is...... So..... Hot

Luckily, our hutch is in the shade, but I haven't been able to go into the play pen because I keep getting out&#128532; I always come back, but everyone knows that the grass is greener on the other side of the fence. So until that is fixed, I cannot play when my owners are not around. Missy gets to go to a baseball game today. I always love going to those, but someone was messing with the harnesses and leashes, and cannot find any leashes. So my owner tied together two shoelaces, but it is only long for one of us. Since Missy is becoming a therapy rabbit, she gets to go and be around the little kids for "practice". I'm praying to whoever created carrots and apple trees that the leashes are found. &#128521;


----------



## MILU (Sep 24, 2015)

They're really cute! 
And I love their names!


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Sep 25, 2015)

cute little bun(s) =0)


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Nov 2, 2015)

MISTLETOE

So it's been a really long time since we were here... BUT ITS FINALLY FALL!!!!! We love fall. There are so many leaves to eat, and we like to dig tunnels through big leaf piles that are made for us! This is me looking adorable after popping up from one of the tunnels.
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1446524395.040447.jpg


MOONLIGHT

And one of the best parts is Halloween!! We love Halloween. And fall. Did I mention that? Anyways, we got all dressed up, and I actually liked the costume. It wasn't insane, but it was simple, comfortable, and you could tell what Missy and I were. 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1446524549.235962.jpg


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Nov 3, 2015)

MISTLETOE

HELLO EVERYONE! You should really come and vote for me on kingpet.com in the cutest pet contest. I am entering to help raise funds to get me and Moony spayed. I'm sure there are other pets with more need of the money, but why not try?? And how could you resist this adorable face.... View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1446609644.836668.jpg

&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522; 

Of course, depending on the number of votes you have, keep in mind that there r other more money needing bunnies. It would be nice to get a jump on our funds, but we would give that up to some animal that is more needy.


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Nov 6, 2015)

MISSY

it's raining, it's poring, us bunnies are snoring. We are board, and can't play, and we are kind of wet. 

I have a love/hate relationship with rain. It smells good, and when it gets on my paws its refreshing, but it also means I can't play outside. And when it stops and I can play, the grass is all wet and sticks to me&#128530; 

So today Moony and I are going to thank everyone who reads our blog and comments on it, because WE LOVE ATTENTION!!!!! &#128048;&#128522;&#128048;&#128522; 

MOON
Also, if anyone asks (hint &#128521;hint) I will make sure u get to see how crazy and addicted Missy is to Fiber One Lemon bars. She has never actually eaten one because that would be very bad and there is a good chance that I would be down a sister, but her reaction to them is priceless. Here is a picture of her, the last time she smelled a wrapper of them in out owners backpack (the white part was our owners name):
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1446829363.880738.jpg


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Nov 8, 2015)

MISTLETOE

We went to the park today!!!!!!!! We dug holes in the mulch and then found some mud to play in!! We got soooo dirty! It was a lot of fun just getting to run around! I don't think my owner was that thrilled about having to carry us home though..... 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1447028357.206208.jpg


In this picture everyone said I look like the model chocolate bunny. What do you think??
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1447028416.692999.jpg


MOON

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1447028439.421790.jpg


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Nov 23, 2015)

MOONLIGHT

Today my owner and her brother took Mistletoe and I on a walk. Since it was literally freezing outside, we got rapped up in blankets, a towel, or a coat. It was so warm and fuzzy! At one point my owners brother was holding me like a baby  I was so happy!
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1448321168.208615.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1448321179.437874.jpg


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Nov 29, 2015)

MISSY

We played with our best friends today! The picture of all 4 of us is MIA but we do still have this one!
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1448820656.474817.jpg


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Apr 21, 2016)

It's been awhile since we were on here, but we decided to start doing our Bunny Blog again! However, for our first post of 2016, we wanted to feature someone else. This dog RileyView attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1461239080.125755.jpg

His back legs stopped working and now he is in a wheelchair. This poor guy is confused and anxious, and needs your prayers! We never really met him since he would probably eat us, be we know he means a lot to our owner!


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (May 1, 2016)

We got a new cage!! It is wonderful! There is so much space, and an X-pen can easily attach to it!


----------



## Azerane (May 2, 2016)

Looks like a pretty nice cage, I'm glad that you like it.

Sending prayers and hugs for Riley


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (May 3, 2016)

&#128522; Thanks!!!


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (May 3, 2016)

MISSY

Forget agility contests!! I should become a movie star!! Today, our owner used me for a school project, because apparently I look a lot like a certain type of rabbit native to whatever area she is reporting on. Unfortunately, I find the camera more interesting that a bunch of treats on a makeshift green screen. View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1462316735.959257.jpg

However, I think we finally got some shots that will work, once I realized that all my favorite foods were laying there for me to take!


----------

